# "Learning The Wave"



## akbar24601 (Jan 21, 2009)

Well, I have been working on learning Eagles famous "Wave" design. I certainly know that they are not without defect, but, certainly a step in the right direction.

The Double Wave is Sapele and Veneer on an Gold Navigator. The Single Wave is Purpleheart and Veneer on an Chrome Navigator.

All comments and critiques welcome. Thank you for looking.


----------



## Billman (Jan 21, 2009)

Nicely done!


----------



## akbar24601 (Jan 21, 2009)

Thank you Billman! Dude, your signature is pretty creepy!!! How do they know so much about my cute lil' machine!? Do they know what color underwear it has on too!!! LOL


----------



## johncrane (Jan 21, 2009)

Yep Eagle would be proud great job Steve!


----------



## workinforwood (Jan 21, 2009)

Well done


----------



## ribanett (Jan 21, 2009)

*Just variations on a theme*



akbar24601 said:


> Well, I have been working on learning Eagles famous "Wave" design. I certainly know that they are not without defect, but, certainly a step in the right direction.



Great work! Eagle is looking down and must be proud of your work.

These are not pens but works of art, and there are no defects in art, just variations  on a theme


----------



## hewunch (Jan 21, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## JimB (Jan 21, 2009)

Those look great. Nice job.


----------



## Jim Smith (Jan 21, 2009)

Steve,

Your work continues to amaze me.  Can your please share what adhesive you use to make the laminates; especially metal to wood.

Jim


----------



## george (Jan 21, 2009)

Great job. Congrats.


----------



## Billman (Jan 21, 2009)

akbar24601 said:


> Thank you Billman! Dude, your signature is pretty creepy!!! How do they know so much about my cute lil' machine!? Do they know what color underwear it has on too!!! LOL


Heh... It's just a little bit of coding magic. Don't be too creeped out. The info displayed back to you is the info you give to any server (site) you visit.

You have your computer dressed up in underwear???  So many comments... So little time.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 21, 2009)

Very impressive Steve !


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 21, 2009)

Hard to tell from the picture, Steve, but I believe yours is more difficult than Eagle's.  

His reaction, however, would be to encourage you to differentiate yourself from his work.  While many believed he did not share his methods in detail for reasons they deemed "selfish", he actually hoped people would move BEYOND his methods.  So, he reasoned, if he TOLD you how HE did it, what would motivate YOU to find a better way??  In his absence, this problem is removed.

Your "wave" is YOURS, although similar to Eagle's - it is NOT the same.  Congratulations on YOUR good work.  I BELIEVE Eagle would have respected, and congratulated you on your ability.

FWIW, I congratulate you!!!!


----------



## PR_Princess (Jan 21, 2009)

Steve, very impressive indeed. Especially since you figured this out on your own! 
Actually, I think that this is might be the first time that I have seen someone get woven wood down...

Now I can not wait to see what new offshoots come from this seed!!:biggrin::tongue:

BTW Sleep *is *overrated - except when working around power tools!


----------



## cnirenberg (Jan 21, 2009)

Steve,
Great job.  Those are some sweet pens.  See you this weekend.


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 21, 2009)

Outstanding pens, great work.


----------



## toolcrazy (Jan 21, 2009)

You've done it again, Beautiful.


----------



## Skye (Jan 21, 2009)

I clicked the pic before I read the description and Eagle immediately popped into mind.

Great looking pens man, you're really reaching a new level with this stuff.


----------



## papaturner (Jan 21, 2009)

Excellent work.


----------



## bitshird (Jan 21, 2009)

Steve, I think the winged one is smiling down at you. You done good.


----------



## Ankrom Exotics (Jan 21, 2009)

Super!


----------



## VisExp (Jan 22, 2009)

Steve, those look great!  I really like the color combination's, especially on the double wave.  Well done for figuring out the process.  I look forward to seeing where you take it from here


----------



## Mather323 (Jan 25, 2009)

Very nice work!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 25, 2009)

Steve, the wave was the first blank that Eagle gave me and has always had a special place for me. Eagle would have said well done , now lets take it a step beyond. I look forward to that step. WELL DONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

